

Social flatland - mortenjorck
http://interuserface.net/2010/02/buzz-facebook-and-social-flatland/

======
aristus
"We form discrete groups from discrete sets of people, generally with little
overlap."

This is true for some people. Anyone who grew up in a small town, a tightly-
knit religious culture, or most of Latin America, for that matter, might have
a different experience.

